# Brighouse pool - may - 11



## Mr beady (May 30, 2011)

Visited with a non-forum member we set about going into one of my top targets. According to my friend people have been in since his last visit on Friday.
History:
Opened in 1913 Brighouse swimming pool was closed in June 2006 after glass fell from the roof and in to the pool, this was down to deterioration of the hundred year old building. 
As well as requiring extensive works to the roof of the pool in Mill Royd Street a detailed routine survey revealed serious problems with the pool's filtration and ventilation systems. Heating, hot and cold water installations and drainage are among other items which need to be addressed. 
Calderdale Council's cabinet member for community services, Amanda Byrne, said spending money on the pool now would be a serious and unacceptable waste of public money.
In 2009 it was announced that a new gym and swimming pool was to be built on land near the police station, in late 2010 the new facilities were opened to the public.




















































My stay got cut short after a member of staff pointed to the sign


----------



## Snips86x (May 31, 2011)

Great photo's here. Shame its been left in such disrepair, its a superb looking building.


----------



## Mr beady (May 31, 2011)

cheers mate yeah shame it's trashed like it is


----------

